# Cheapish CMT relaceable bit cutters for the UK guys



## istracpsboss (Sep 14, 2008)

Axminster are having one of their periodic CMT sales and have a few cutters at reasonable prices.

Replaceable Tip Cutters products from Axminster

Cheers

Peter


----------

